# Rolling cart height



## mortalwombat (Jul 9, 2012)

This question may be a bit vague and hard to answer, so I apologize in advance for any raised eyebrows this causes…

I'm building a rolling cabinet that will house my shop vac to quiet it down, and will also house a Thien Cyclone Separator. The whole thing will server as a dust collector that will hopefully operate more quietly and efficiently than just my shop vac. However, I don't have a lot of space, so I am considering making this serve a second purpose as a tool stand. I could use it to put a planer, band saw, drill press, miter saw or some other tool I haven't yet purchased on it.

So my question is, is there a convenient height I could make this thing? I know it's hard cuz I don't even know what I would put on it, but If I were to put a band saw on it, how do I decide what height to make the table of the saw sit at? What about a miter saw?

I guess what I'm asking is this; Is there a standard height rule for woodworking tools? A best practice? A rule of thumb? I'm new to this, and all I really have right now is a table saw and some hand tools, but I want to make sure I am doing things right up front.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is no standard height rule. Most people base the height on what is comfortable for them. I am 6' 3' and have a bad back so I like all my benches and work areas high. I raised the height of my table saw, router table and work bench and am certain that many would find them too tall. Others who do a lot of hand planing will make the height comfortable for that purpose.

The only rule that I have found is that people like to make a rolling cart height compatible with the height of their table saw, router table or other piece of equipment so it can be used as a run out table.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Well Mort, It has a lot to do with your height and what your comfortable working height is.

If you are 5' 4" or 6' 4" your comfort zone will vary.

One way to determine this, would be to set your benchtop tools on your tablesaw and try to use them at that level and take note as to whether that works for you. I have only a few benchtop tools and I dare say none are mounted on the same height cabinet. The actual work surface of each tool will determine the height of the cabinet or table.

You may get some insight by doing a 'search' on the LJ's site to see what others have built, use a particular *benchtop tool Base *as your "Keyword".

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## mortalwombat (Jul 9, 2012)

I think that answers my question. Since posing the question, I've decided that this would be convenient for a miter saw, so I'll build it to a height such that the saw sits level with my saw horses which provides a logical way to wheel the thing out and set it up with some support for whatever I am cutting.

Thanks!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I think that answers my question. Since posing the question, I ve decided that this would be convenient for a miter saw, so I ll build it to a height such that the saw sits level with my saw horses which provides a logical way to wheel the thing out and set it up with some support for whatever I am cutting.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - mortalwombat


WHOA! Before you start cutting, take a look at my mobile work station. You might find some ideas you can incorporate into your project. This thing works great. It is about the same height as my table saw outfeed table, which is also my work bench and assembly table.

The slots and holes provide all sorts of clamping possibilities from different types of clamps. So, you could build a top like that for your project and have one heck of a mobile cart.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92907










Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I have mobile carts that are the same height as my storage tables, work tables, table saw, jointer. etc. That way they can double as outfeed and infeed tables. I can also transport materials (boards) from station to work surface and easily off load them as the surfaces are the same height.


----------



## mortalwombat (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha, I'm not going right into cutting. I still have a LOT of planning to do, so I'm a long ways from that. I definitely like the rolling workstation idea. I may do something similar. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I am not finished with mine, but, I too am trying to maximize the space required to house the DC, shop vac, hoses, and clamp rack.

My principle is to build up. Use the square footage that must be taken up by the tool to its maximum advantage. My new DC cart is 8 square feet and is 86" high. Clears the garage door.

I will be adding shelves to hold my vacuum hoses, air hoses, reducers, couplers, vacuum accessories, shop drop lights, all my clamps, etc.

It is on wheels and sitting on a torsion box.


----------



## mortalwombat (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome! That's similar to what I have in mind, except without the dedicated DC. I like the vertical concept. That makes a lot of sense for space saving.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You might think about wall mounting it, no idea how to do that but if you have the wall space and get some tube extenders it might work. Just my $.02 cents.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> You might think about wall mounting it, no idea how to do that but if you have the wall space and get some tube extenders it might work. Just my $.02 cents.
> 
> - wseand


Like this. Or something similar dependeing what space is available. This is all I had to work with.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Proper ergonomics for your personal comfort would find your benches and table heights 3" below your elbow.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> You might think about wall mounting it, no idea how to do that but if you have the wall space and get some tube extenders it might work. Just my $.02 cents.
> 
> - wseand
> 
> ...





> Like this. Or something similar dependeing what space is available. This is all I had to work with.
> 
> - MTStringer


I would strongly suggest upgrading the filter asap MT. Blowing 5 micron particles back into the shop kinda defeats the purpose of dust collection and is more harmful than not running a dust collector at all.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Proper ergonomics for your personal comfort would find your benches and table heights 3" below your elbow.
> 
> - Dadoo


The belly button height. I agree.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> You might think about wall mounting it, no idea how to do that but if you have the wall space and get some tube extenders it might work. Just my $.02 cents.
> 
> - wseand
> 
> ...


Look at the pic of the drum and you will see the Wynn filter.  I got it as soon as I could scrape up the money.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

I think everyone will have their own opinion on how high their carts/tables should be. I think you should mock it up once you have the tool and build it then. I build a barbecue once and made it way too tall, after considering the height.  I had to cut the legs down.


----------

